# I'm so hurt



## py3ak (Aug 16, 2009)

I enjoyed this article by Dr. Trueman about the pain of people disagreeing. Here is a little excerpt, but by all means, click on the link.



> The net effects are evident everywhere: nobody can dare to say that their position is superior to anybody else's because that denigrates, marginalizes, represses, and oppresses.


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 16, 2009)

I was just thinking about this. I preached on Philippians 3:8-11 this morning, including "the fellowship of Christ's sufferings" and commented about how modern Americans have very little idea about real sufferings for Christ (thanks to God's merciful protection). I mean being passed over for a party, or not invited out for lunch is not persecution nor real pain.


----------



## py3ak (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm a little wounded by how few people pile on a thread with words of encouragement when the subject line is, _I'm so hurt_. What do I have to do to get some validation?!


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Aug 17, 2009)

(((hug)))


----------



## py3ak (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks, Beth. Now if I could have a popsicle I'd be better.


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Aug 17, 2009)

Great article!


----------



## SolaScriptura (Aug 17, 2009)

That was a great article! Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Archlute (Aug 17, 2009)

As always, Trueman nails it (did that nail hurt?).


----------

